# Cpt 51990 - How do you find under Index



## kumeena (Nov 18, 2011)

How do you find under Index (CPT book) for procedure " Laparoscopic urethral suspension" for female patient (Diagnosis: stress incontinence)?

Thank you


----------



## bill2doc (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't understand your question. Are you trying to get a description of the procedure?


----------



## kumeena (Nov 19, 2011)

bill2doc said:


> I don't understand your question. Are you trying to get a description of the procedure?



I am trying to find CPT code for the procedure 

Thank you


----------



## Naveen Rachagolla (Jun 16, 2014)

51990


----------

